# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Trips; Dec.1-April 30th.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Port Mansfield, TX. December 1st-April 30th.
Here at N&M we also offer the ultimate winter trophy trout package which takes place in Port Mansfield, TX. These trips are strictly wading artificial with the hunt for trophy trout. Once you go and experience the shallow water trout fishing on this part of the beautiful Texas coast, you will be hooked and hungry for more. These trips are exclusively catch and release on all fish.

These trips are a 2 day minimum required booking, but book as many consecutive days as you choose.
3ppl-$650 per day
4ppl-$750 per day
5ppl-$850 per day

Dates available:
Jan; 10-13, 17-19
Feb; 5-8, 11-14, 26-28
March; 3-4, 7-15, 25-29
April; open


----------

